# Days Off



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Do you take any? I’ve been flip-flopping all over the place. Fri-Sunday are definitely delivert days (unless I or Pri are dying), but I kinda can’t decide on the rest. As soon as I have a few dead shifts (Wednesdays in particular), I decide to designate it as an off day. And then I work a Wednesday (on a whim) and have a great one.

Now I usually “blame” my intuition (by now you guys probably know how sacred it is to me - and this is due to several times when I didn’t follow it and it didn’t end well), but there must be at least some method to the madness.

I bank on people being people. Week-ends - no explanation needed. Mondays - I think people are so bummed it’s Monday that they try to sweeten it up a bit with takeout.

So Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday.

I half-decided on Tuesday and Wednesdays off (unless my intuition beckons), but Thursdays are a toss-up for me.

So I was hoping you’d share yours and help me decide… and that way I can blame you later. 😁


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's hard when conditions are constantly changing. But, I usually take time off if it's slow, or I'm forced to by some situation.

If I get a lot of doo doo orders, I may take the rest of the day, or skip that meal period.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I think Friday evenings are best to not work. Traffic and too many drivers. Work 9-5 Friday no evening. 

All other days just depends on the area. While Monday is bad for a lot a mom and pops take the day off since they make it on the weekends, there are business orders on Monday for workers.

Sunday used to be a solid $200 but I don't see solid anything anymore.

I think overall Tuesday is the weakest day. Just have to pick and choose hours but not days.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Tuesday and Wednesday are the days I usually take off. When I have worked them, the results have been underwhelming- almost always.

The strangest day by far has been Friday, which can be really great or totally suck.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In my area I have not seen a pattern when it comes to specific days being dead.


----------

